
WhatsApp Hacked by “advanced cyber actor” - bravoetch
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-48262681
======
ColinWright
Extensive discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19904581)

